# giornata mondiale dei gatti



## oro.blu (17 Febbraio 2016)

Il 17 febbraio si celebra la “Giornata mondiale del gatto”.  L’hashtag, subito diventato di tendenza sui social, è #worldcatday e in  Italia #giornatamondialedelgatto. E così, oggi più che mai, trionfano i  gatti, con le pose più buffe e spiritose.
*La Giornata del Gatto* è stata “proclamata” dalla giornalista gattofila *Claudia Angeletti*.  Dopo un sondaggio tra i suoi lettori la Angeletti scelse il 17  febbraio, per una sere di ragioni: febbraio è il mese del segno  zodiacale dell’Acquario, ossia degli spiriti liberi ed anticonformisti,  come quelli dei gatti.
 Inoltre nei i detti popolari febbraio veniva definito “il mese dei  gatti e delle streghe” collegando in tal modo gatti e magia. Infine, il  numero 17 nella nostra tradizione italiana è sempre stato ritenuto un  numero portatore di sventura, stessa fama che, in tempi passati, è stata  riservata al gatto.
GUARDA STORIFY


----------

